# JET TABLE SAWS?? MODEL# JWTS10CW2LFR



## nightowlll (Feb 22, 2012)

I have an opportunity to buy this JET table saw but I am not familiar with the brand.

A guy I know has had this model number MODEL# JWTS10CW2LFR just sitting in his garage for the last few years and he is moving and asked me if I wanted to buy it. He says it has an "exactafence" ?? Not sure what that is…

And he also says it has a roller table or something like that….

I'm guessing it's at least a few years old because the box is all rotting and stuff,..

Is this a company where I can order parts if I need them? Does anyone know if this company has good customer service? Is anyone familiar with this particular model of saw?

Please any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Nightowll


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Jet is a reputable company that sells Asian imports, who is owned by WMH Tool Group, who also owns Powermatic. Overall quality is roughly comparable to Grizzly, GI, Steel City, Shop Fox, some Delta, and some Powermatic. IIRC, that particular saw is their 1.5hp contractor saw with cast iron wings and the Xacta fence, which is a good Biesemeyer clone. If it's white, it's newer…if blue, probably closer to 12 years old. Do you know if it has the 30" or 50" rip? How much is he asking?

Here's one with 30" rip:









Here's one with the 50" rip:


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Jet makes pretty decent stuff in general. New Jet woodworking machinery
is a bit overpriced in my opinion, relative to quality standards upheld, but
on the second-hand market there are bargains to be found in functional
and reliable machines.

How much does he want for it?


----------



## nightowlll (Feb 22, 2012)

It has the 30" "extension" is what he told me and he is asking $650. It is still new in the box but has been sitting in the box for a few years. He said he bought it around 3 yrs ago but "ya never know"....

I'm gonna run by and check it out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## nightowlll (Feb 22, 2012)

He said that it has a 30" extension but that it will rip up to 48",...

I'm not sure since I have never seen this model before and it is still in the box.

Lowe's is selling a Porter Cable table saw for $599 that will rip 30" to the right of the blade.

Do you think this JET is a better deal than the Porter Cable considering it's older? etc…?

http://www.lowes.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10151&catalogId=10051&cId=SEARCH&productId=3161103&cm_mmc=SCE_gps-_-gps-_-gps-_-PORTER-CABLE%2015-Amp%2010%22%20Table%20Saw&CAWELAID=1024206796


----------



## nightowlll (Feb 22, 2012)

Knottscott, yes. He said it was a 1 1/2 HP Motor. How does this compare to table saws nowadays, etc.

Also, it has a drive belt, is this better than a direct drive saw?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I wouldn't spend anywhere near $650 for any contractor saw
unless it was a Sawstop (which I would then resell at a profit).

Folding outfeed roller tables like the one made by HTC can be
nice to have but they are spendy and inclusion of such a rig 
may be a factor in the seller's very optimistic asking price.

Worth $350 tops for the saw in my opinion. Any more and
you should be looking at used cabinet saws.


----------



## nightowlll (Feb 22, 2012)

Loren, would you say it's worth $350 tops even considering it is new in the box still?

I mean, I know it has been years since he bought it but it seemed to have everything in the box.

He said he paid $1299 for it new. Is that realistic?

He seemed firm on the $650 but I "might" be able to get him down to $600. Not sure if I should just let this one pass by or not. But thinking of what I can buy new it's kinda limited to LOWES or Home DEPOT for that price range.

If anyone has a better option for right at $600 please let me know,...ughh,..shopping for a deal seems to be harder than I thought it would be,...


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

New in the box but sitting around for several years is not 
the same as new with a warranty.

Table saws are relatively simple machines and it takes real
abuse or very heavy long term use to break them. The
parts that do go out now and then are the electrics.

For this reason, used bargains in nicely made saws can be
found as long as one doesn't calculate the purchase price
as if the motor is expected to last for the life of the saw.
New motors are costly, which is why I keep an eye peeled
for used ones in the amp range I may need one in.

I would pass on the Jet and look for a second-hand Unisaw
or other cabinet saw.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

that saw sells for 895 new if it is in the box and never used it is a steal at six fifty I have had that saw for 10 years it is a very good saw and will serve you well try to get it for less and let him know what you find used in your area on Craig's list it may get you closer to 500 dollars more of a steel and the quality of jet tools is far above grizzly and steel city it is not as good as Powermatic but it is pretty close that saw is a great buy where do you live id like to buy it if it is close to me I would like a white one to match the rest of my jet saws find out more about the roller table who made it etc it may sweeten this deal a large amount


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

+1 for Lorens view on price^. That saw was selling for that price new 10 years ago. If the box was intact and sealed it might be a positive. Rotted away, the box does not add to it's value. Conditions that wreck cardboard aren't good for steel/cast iron/electrics either. Find out what the extras are. Good luck. -Jack


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

My best friend bought the same saw. It's been at my house for about 2 and a half years. I've used it a lot on my projects. He got a good deal, it was used but in very good condition. The saw came with a really nice Dewalt 80 tooth blade and htc mobile base. The guy through in a ros sander also. The best thing he got with it was an Amana stack dado set. He paid $450. On another note, I would consider all your options before pulling the trigger on that jet. Craigslist is the best place to find a deal. For 650 bucks you may be able to find a much better used saw it might take a while but you'll find it. One more consideration Grizzly has a contractor saw that has a riving knife and upgraded dust pickup. I also like that they mounted the motor inside, so its not hanging out the back. Better yet check out the hybrid saw that's on sale right now.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I am in the $400-450 camp, max. Much more than that, you could get used cab saw. $650, IMO, is too much.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

$650 is high for an older style contractor saw with an outboard motor, connecting rods, no riving knife, and no warranty. It does have a nice fence and cast iron wings….otherwise it's a very good but unremarkable Taiwanese contractor saw that's very much like the former Griz G0576, GI 50-185, PM64a, Bridgewood, King Industrial, Woodtek, and others….calling it far better quality than the others is wishful thinking. It is what it is regardless of what name plate it wears.

How much did he pay for it new? $650?...$695? Having no hours is better than being beat all to heck, but it doesn't assure you of a thing. He paid for warranty and return privileges that you shouldn't have to unless he's willing to extend the same courtesy to you. Ask if he'll guarantee it to not be defective out of the box…if there's a major issue right out of the box, he owns it and returns your money….that's the only way I'd consider more than $500 for that saw. You might need to clue him on what's changed in new saws. I'm in the $350 to $475 camp….let him keep the roller table and sell it by itself.

IMO the PCB270TS isn't a particularly good saw for $600 new….lame fence, thin steel wings, thin steel legs, and it has a plastic elevation gear. I think the Jet is a better saw, but I also think he's asking too much.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

company's get a good reputation because of good fit and finish and if you have a grizzly or a steel city you will see the finish and fit are always in question true the saw doesn't have a riveting knife but it is a good saw i have used mine for many years and while i am a bit of a tool snob i don't think the guy is that far off in his asking price but that is because it has never been set up I agree with the idea of a warranty return being a vital part of the deal even though the saw has a 5 year warranty you should make sure he extends a return policy to you just in case it is defective also like i said check Craigs List and see what else is out there in your area if you can get a unisaw in good shape for the same cash by all means buy the unisaw


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Jet produces a decent table saw. I have been running my cabinet table saw professionally since '99 with no problems. I love the fence, it serves me well.

The only thing I don't like is they put no effort into the saws having a riving knife that is easy to remove & re-install. If the price is close to another saw that is brand new, that has a convenient riving knife system, buy the new one. The riving knife adds a lot of safety.

Yes, I am pretty much free-balling all the time with my setup & I accept the responsibility for that.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

well what happened what did you do


----------

